Transfer your files with Kermit - stargrave
======
sarcasmatwork
What is with people posting something with no URL or reference, just a title?
Stop it!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kermit_(protocol)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kermit_\(protocol\))
[http://www.columbia.edu/kermit/kermit.html](http://www.columbia.edu/kermit/kermit.html)

------
whmgeek
1982 called, they want their protocol back...lol

